# looking for climber and cutter



## yamahakeith (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm looking for a tree climber/cutter must have cdl with air brakes, must be reliable and dependable. We are based in southeast Iowa we do work in Macomb Ill and surrounding area we work in Keokuk, Fort Madison and Burlington Iowa area we are fully insured. If anyone intrested feal free to give me a call 319-795-5300 or emaill me at [email protected].


----------

